# New Member



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 2, 2010)

Greetings,

My name is Brad Marrs. I'm a Master Mason out of The Colony #1451. This is a great forum. I've been "lurking" over the last couple of weeks. I'm glad this resource is available. Good job!


----------



## ctp2nd (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome to Masons of Texas, Bro. Mars.  You will find a plethora of information and an avenue for you to discuss the many things that attracted your attention while on your way to this forum.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 2, 2010)

Poundsand said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My name is Brad Marrs. I'm a Master Mason out of The Colony #1451. This is a great forum. I've been "lurking" over the last couple of weeks. I'm glad this resource is available. Good job!


 
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome Brother, I'm glad that you are here!


----------



## BlueXJ (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Bro Marrs I am also new and very glad to have found this forum.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 3, 2010)

Again welcome bro.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome my brother


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## peace out (Oct 4, 2010)

Howdy


----------



## JTM (Oct 5, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------

